# Block Runescape?



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

Somehow, after blocking the runescape site via a locked hosts file, kids at my school are still getting through. Do you guys think its proxies or something, or are there other sites that I should be blocking at allow runescape?


help...:1angel:


----------



## Teletubby (Aug 8, 2007)

so, I am guessing nobody here knows what this is...:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's hard to say without knowing the school's network topology.


----------



## Hangwire (Feb 19, 2008)

I was an ex-runescaper on a public school network after it was blocked. One of the ways I remember doing that was going Start>Run "cmd" then ping the site and type its IP directly into the URL. I do remember 2 or three other ways that all the kids learned to get around blocks but I do not remember what they were.


----------



## Mortson (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi.

I currently so to secondary school and I have found no way to play Runescape whatsoever. Our school's internet is set up so that even if we do find a proxy that isn't blocked, the webclient won't let us log in to play it. No idea how your kids are playing it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Kids at my school were playing runescape etc getting on to myspace, facebook by going to a range of sites like unblock.com - admin finally got most of those sites blocked and head suspended couple of kids that were passing info on about those sites and it quietened them all down a bit


----------

